# Error code P0011 Cam Pos. "Actuator"



## chasdwitt (Apr 1, 2008)

OK folks, my background in mechanics is old chevys and jeeps. I bought the Sentra for a commuter. So far I'm digging the 32 MPG over my Jeep's 16 MPG, it's like, well, double.

My first issue is the SES light and cam position "actuator". I put it on my scanner and came up with P0011 ("Cam position actuator, bank 1, timing over advanced"). After some searching I came up with varying pics and diagrams. Apparently placement of the sensor has changed over the years.

The replacement of the cam position sensor looks pretty straightforward. 1 bolt and bing. It also looks like there's only 1 way for it to go in. Is there an adjustment. Autozone's website says that 2 are required. Is one BANK 1 and the other BANK 2? or are those error code storage areas. I've cleared the code twice with my OBD II scanner and it returns.


Could it be that the wiring is just funky or should I replace the sensors. I'd like to exhaust all my options before taking it to a shop, but with my limited experience with Nissan's I don't want to screw anything up.


Thanks

P.S. 2002 Sentra GXE (is that a b15) AND do I have a timing belt or a CHAIN?


----------

